# Nissan Juke-R Revs its 3.8-Liter Twin-Turbo V6 [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

22 weeks after the little Nissan Juke crossover was first abducted, the team of modern day Doctor Frankensteins from Nissan Europe's technical partner, RML, finally released this video of their outrageous creation, the mighty and insane Juke-R. Proudly displaying their hard work before submitting the super crossover to rounds of shakedown and testing, the video reveals the Juke's transformation, which is most noticeable when the engine lets out that loud and responsive signature GT-R bark.

No official performance figures have been announced yet but when GTR's 485-hp 3.8-liter twin turbo is stuffed into a shell that weighs in at the ballpark of 3,200 lbs., the Juke R is highly likely to reach 60 mph in sub-4 seconds. More details will arise when the Juke R inevitably puts down a couple solid laps around Germany's Nurburgring. While Nurburgring testing has yet to be officially confirmed, the Juke R's race-spec roll cage and racing cockpit says it all.

Watch the video after the jump:

More: *Nissan Juke-R Revs its 3.8-Liter Twin-Turbo V6 [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

